# Which is superceeding when installing from ports:  make.conf or port options?



## johnblue (Jan 9, 2010)

I am still messing around with learning ports et al and using Dovecot for my testing.  This time I completely unchecked everything in the config menu, including the option for building with IPv6.

However, it looks like make doesn't like it and complains with:
	
	



```
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --disable-ipv6, --without-deliver
```

And if I run 'dovecot --build-options' I get:
	
	



```
# dovecot --build-options
Build options: ioloop=kqueue notify=kqueue ipv6
Mail storages: cydir dbox maildir mbox raw shared
SQL drivers:
Passdb: checkpassword pam passwd passwd-file
Userdb: nss passwd passwd-file prefetch static
```
So ipv6 was built.  Which leads me to my best guess is that /etc/make.conf is superceeding the locally set options in the ports .. perhaps?

It makes me no difference either way, but I got to thinking, what if I didn't want IPv6 built.  Why is the --disable-ipv6 option there if it is not going to be obeyed?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 9, 2010)

The order for pulling in and setting options is:

/etc/make.conf
port Makefile
port OPTIONS
command-line

How did you set "--disable-ipv6"?


----------



## johnblue (Jan 9, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> The order for pulling in and setting options is:


So does that mean that last option to set wins?





			
				phoenix said:
			
		

> How did you set "--disable-ipv6"?


The options menu for Dovecot has IPv6 automatically selected and I deselected it.


----------



## crsd (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks like those options are no-op now. dovecot's configure doesn't list ipv6 and deliver as something optional. Try contacting maintainer of the port (make -V MAINTAINER -C /usr/ports/mail/dovecot).


----------



## johnblue (Jan 9, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Looks like those options are no-op now. dovecot's configure doesn't list ipv6 and deliver as something optional.


Thanks for posting, but I don't understand what 'no-op' means or how you figured that out.  If you could elaborate some that would be nice.



When I read the Makefile for Dovecot I saw:
	
	



```
OPTIONS=        KQUEUE          "kqueue(2) support"     on  \
                SSL             "SSL support"           on  \
                IPV6            "IPv6 support"          on  \
                LDA             "LDA support"           on  \
                MANAGESIEVE     "ManageSieve support"   on  \
                GSSAPI          "GSSAPI support"        off \
                VPOPMAIL        "VPopMail support"      off \
                BDB             "BerkleyDB support"     off \
                LDAP            "OpenLDAP support"      off \
                PGSQL           "PostgreSQL support"    off \
                MYSQL           "MySQL support"         off \
                SQLITE          "SQLite support"        off
```
 ... and this was in there for IPv6:
	
	



```
## IPv6 support
#
.if defined(WITHOUT_IPV6)
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=        --disable-ipv6
.endif
```


----------



## crsd (Jan 9, 2010)

I mean that if you run [cmd=""]./configure --help[/cmd] in /usr/ports/mail/dovecot/work/dovecot-.../, ipv6 and deliver options aren't listed, looks like they were made non-optional by dovecot's author.


----------



## johnblue (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks to phoenix and crsd for your posts!  It sure helps me get my head wrapped around this stuff.


----------

